# First Year Apprentice



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

In Alberta, at least, 1st years make 55% of the Journeyman wage. I'd imagine a similar scale is used, so it's not something you should need to negotiate.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

363 ibew first year 12.50$
Not including beinifit package


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Switchgear277 said:


> 363 ibew first year 12.50$
> Not including beinifit package


OP is in Canada so that converts to somewhere around 100 loonies!!!!


JK, it's about $16 Canadian


----------

